# 51cm vs 50cm...Big Difference?



## knx22 (Nov 9, 2009)

For a while now, i've been trying to decide which is going to be my first road bike and I think I narrowed it down to the Felt F85. With 105 components, a good looking frame, good reviews and at around $1k or so, I couldn't find anything else (besides BD.com bikes) that came close. But here's my dilemma...

The smallest frame the F85 comes in is a 51 but I was fitted at 49.5-50cm. Granted i haven't found this bike anywhere yet so i haven't been able to ride it but i have stood over a 52cm frame and was told that it was too big for me. Will that be the case with this 51cm bike?

Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## knx22 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry, i meant Z85, not F85.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

knx22 said:


> For a while now, i've been trying to decide which is going to be my first road bike and I think I narrowed it down to the Felt F85. With 105 components, a good looking frame, good reviews and at around $1k or so, I couldn't find anything else (besides BD.com bikes) that came close. But here's my dilemma...
> 
> The smallest frame the F85 comes in is a 51 but I was fitted at 49.5-50cm. Granted i haven't found this bike anywhere yet so i haven't been able to ride it but i have stood over a 52cm frame and was told that it was too big for me. Will that be the case with this 51cm bike?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the help!


It would be wise to find a dealer with a 51cm for you to size. Where are you located? The Z-series has a more accomodating fit with a sloping top tube, it would reduce any standover concerns. The cockpit length is actually shorter than the 50cm F-series bikes from Felt, so it may work just fine depending on the rest of your fit needs.

A fitting and test ride would rule out any incompatibility; can your LBS order the bike for you to examine?

-SD


----------



## knx22 (Nov 9, 2009)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> It would be wise to find a dealer with a 51cm for you to size. Where are you located? The Z-series has a more accomodating fit with a sloping top tube, it would reduce any standover concerns. The cockpit length is actually shorter than the 50cm F-series bikes from Felt, so it may work just fine depending on the rest of your fit needs.
> 
> A fitting and test ride would rule out any incompatibility; can your LBS order the bike for you to examine?
> 
> -SD


thanks for the reply SD. I'm over in Corona, Ca. The one closest to me can get me the bike and is actually giving me a good price on it but if he orders it, i think i have to buy it. I haven't checked out the other shops in Orange County but that'll be my next step.

Good point on the sloping top tube for the Z-series bikes. I didn't even realize that until just now and that actually makes me feel a lot better about the bike.

Now i just have to find a dealer that has it =)


----------

